# Grips for a P7



## aryfrosty (May 15, 2008)

So far I have found Nill grips and "Grips4U" to shop for grips. Nills are beautiful but expensive. Does anyone have another supplier for grips? Thanks, Al


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Grips4u is about it, I'm hoping that one day VZ will carry grips for the P7, but until then I'm sticking with the stock grips.


----------

